# Fact from Fiction : Current hard stats on Property Market



## phoenix_n (8 Aug 2006)

We all have an opinion (bear or bull) on the property market which can be seen on the current sentiments thread. However what is the market currently saying.

So if you are buying/selling/tyre kicking/watching/listening/talking about market and have hard facts as what property prices are now achieving, what the real estate agent is saying, is the house next to you selling, are they many viewers, can you sell, is your below offer looked at seriously etc...

I think this more so than any ESRI,IMF,Indepenent, Irish Times,Business post report will tell us what really is happening.

My first contribution:

House beside me in Phibsboro. Asking price 650,000. On market 2.5 Months. Have inquired and no offers as of present. House would have sold easily earlier in year.
Phibsboro market.Stock increasing as old stock not moving.


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Aug 2006)

We don't need another thread on Irish property while we have this one.


----------

